# Anybody in early pregnancy after a loss?



## Vicky_92

Hello &#128512; Was just wondering if there is any chatty people who are pregnant after a loss. I'm about 5 weeks and just had a m/c last month and I'm so scared, was wondering if anyone is in the same boat and wants to chat? I need to know I'm not the only one that's driving myself insane xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi. I am pretty much in the same boat. Had a mc at 12 weeks at end of June and now 6 weeks pregnant. Not coping very well with the worry tbh. I have a ds from my first pregnancy and in that and my other pregnancy I was virtually symptomless like this one. I had no idea mc was coming last time so feel like I an just waiting for bleeding to start this time around :( not a good way to be. Have conceded and booked in for an early private scan next week when I will be nearly 8 weeks so hoping that provides some kind of reassurance. Hope that helps x


----------



## Vicky_92

Your just a week ahead of me then. We have so much in common I have a son too, and had no symptoms with him, hardly none with the last pregnancy and none this time either. I'm right with you on bleeding, everytime I go to the toilet I expect to see blood, definitely not a nice feeling. I'm maybe going to book in for a private scan here you have to be seven weeks. :hugs: xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm scared $h!+less right now. I had a d and c 5 weeks ago and am pg. I'm not totally sure how far I am but at most 5wks but more likely less. I got a super faint +hpt last Sat and had betas drawn wed (96) and fri (200) which has me worried. I have sore boobs and am extremely tired but that's about it. 
This is my 4th pg in 10 months and I am terrified I'll mc again. I will book an us for 2 or 3 wks from now.


----------



## Vicky_92

Hello readynwaiting :hugs: I'll keep my FX this is going to be your rainbow baby :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do you ladies test a ridiculous amount? I have spent a silly amount of money on tests this week and am trying to convince myself not to get more.


----------



## hereishoping

ReadynWaiting said:


> Do you ladies test a ridiculous amount? I have spent a silly amount of money on tests this week and am trying to convince myself not to get more.

only twice for me. I got such a lovely dark line yesterday when I did the second test it out my mind at rest for a couple of days at least!


----------



## Vicky_92

Yes near every day. I have a thread on the pregnancy tests section if you want to take a look. It's called advice freaking out please or something like that lol xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Me. I had a MMC & D&C at end of July at 8+3 weeks and am now 5+5 weeks. Very very nervous.


----------



## babymaybee

Hi girls! I'm a little over 5 weeks and had chemicals two months (in a row) right before this pregnancy! I've peed on so many tests my dining room table now has a test section on it (crazy and gross lol). Nice to know I'm not alone in doing this .. It's so hard not to worry . We've tried to conceive forEVER. Then had the early losses and chemicals. It is so hard not to be crazy worried when you've been through something like that !


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I just wish pg could be enjoyed. I want to be excited and tell people but I have had too many losses that it just sours everything. I have a scan Oct 27 and have my fx'd. GL ladies, I hope you all have ur rainbows blooming.


----------



## Sugden88

Hi ladies, yes I am the same! I had a mc at 6week's last Oct and a chemical pregnancy last month. Have been ttc for 3 years & was getting put on IVF waiting list in 2weeks time. 
I'm so anxious now, keep waiting to start bleeding, I struggled after my first mc, quite a lot and I don't think I could face going through that again.

Anyway, I'm almost 5weeks, got a strong positive test & I'm just hoping for the best! Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Sugden!


----------



## Inge

Me. I have 2 boys and had 2 losses since. One in january at just under 12 weeks (bled and had 12 wk scan and no baby but sac and placenta where right on track for my dates) and in may had an early loss 1 day after I got my BFP, at 4wks. K had a bad time in may after that as it set off a massive hormonal migraine and really got me down. This time however iv got very dark BFPs (never had dark lines in may only just visable ones) feel sick all the time same as all my other pregnancies. I have a good feeling about this one (in january before the miscarriage I kept thinking I wouldnt fill out my maternity notes or see the midwife again, so I sort of knew deep down it wasnt working) this time im trying not to imagine a baby but I cant help it. Hope we all make it this time x


----------



## Lues

Me too! Got my BFP today.

We had been TTC for almost three years (our first) when I got a BFP back in May, and then miscarried in June.

This was our first month back to TTC. I was shocked. 

I'm thrilled. But I'm also nervous. I got my beta today of 168. I go back on Thursday to be sure they're doubling and then my first ultrasound will be next week most likely. (I was already being seen by a fertility clinic since the beginning of 2015)

Mine was a missed miscarriage, I found out at my third ultrasound. It's hard to accept the fact that it could happen again and I wouldn't know a thing until I went in for ultrasound.

But... I'm trying to focus on the fact, that right now.... this very moment.... is something to celebrate.


----------



## Ginag88

Even though I understand m/c are common I've still been trying to rationalize it in my mind. I'm just about 6 weeks and as much as I hate the symptoms I really am hoping this baby sticks. I was very stressed from work the last go round. I was 5 weeks during m/c. I honestly don't think I could comprehend another m/c


----------



## Sugden88

I know


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi everyone. 

We found out last Thursday that I am pregnant again after a mc at almost 7 weeks in July. 

I am so worried, I can't stop being sad. My first scan is booked for in 9 days in the afternoon. 

My only symptoms are being tired, moody and occasionally sore breasts on the sides right under my armpits. I am also very hungry... 

All I wish for is to feel sick and I can't wait to feel this baby move and kick so I don't have to worry anymore. the worries stop me from enjoying this pregnancy. 

&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## hereishoping

Welcome to our little group BumbleBee. I certainly understand how you feel. Have you had any scans yet? I found that put my mind at rest a little. I lost my last one at 12 weeks in June so desperate for my 12 week scan. I just survive by counting the weeks off one by one.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank you hereishoping! 

My first scan is booked for next Thursday so I've got another 8 days to wait!!! Don't know how I will survive the wait!! :nope:

I can't sleep properly thinking I will wake up and bleed again... My symptoms are very slight. A bit of breast pain, tired in the pm and nothing else. Had cramping until yesterday morning and now nothing. 

My lines are getting darker (tested yesterday morning and line was as dark as test line) but I am still worried and I am really scared to take a digital. 

Last time I bought another digi after I lost my symptoms and it said 1-2 weeks at 6+3... Sure enough I knew something wasn't right and then I started bleeding the next evening. :cry:

Are my feelings normal?


----------



## morgan89

I'm in the same boat as most of you. I got pregnant my first month of trying back in April (first pregnancy ever), however very sadly I had a MMC that ended at 9 weeks but I didn't find out until 13 weeks. I had a d&c and was told to wait minimum 1 cycle. We started trying again in September but didn't succeed, however not trying hard either. So when October came I said what the heck let's give it a good shot, and here I am 5 weeks exactly and now I'm in constant worry :wacko:. My first doctors appointment isn't until next week at 6 weeks. Hopefully this time everything goes well. My fingers are crossed for all of us going through the struggle of loss.


----------



## magicteapot

Literally have just found out I am pregnant, miscarried in June. So scared!! Everyone says ''what will be will be'', but it doesn't help really. EEPERS


----------



## hereishoping

Bumblebee117 said:


> Thank you hereishoping!
> 
> My first scan is booked for next Thursday so I've got another 8 days to wait!!! Don't know how I will survive the wait!! :nope:
> 
> I can't sleep properly thinking I will wake up and bleed again... My symptoms are very slight. A bit of breast pain, tired in the pm and nothing else. Had cramping until yesterday morning and now nothing.
> 
> My lines are getting darker (tested yesterday morning and line was as dark as test line) but I am still worried and I am really scared to take a digital.
> 
> Last time I bought another digi after I lost my symptoms and it said 1-2 weeks at 6+3... Sure enough I knew something wasn't right and then I started bleeding the next evening. :cry:
> 
> Are my feelings normal?

I hope it is normal because that is pretty much how I feel. I am convinced every time I go the loo that there will be blood on the paper. I am like you and have very little symptoms too which really doesn't help. Even the early viability scan I had seems like an age ago now and is not providing me with the reassurance that I was hoping for.


----------



## AliDubs

I'm so happy to have found this thread to know I am not alone.

I lost a baby girl last December at 14 weeks and this past June had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. 

I am currently just under 5 weeks pregnant and am in the bathroom checking for blood more often than I'd like to admit. I feel like this pregnancy is identical to the one I had a miscarriage with in June... Light spotting, lessening of symptoms, pregnancy tests not getting darker very quickly.... I went for quantitative hcg blood tests two days in a row this week so my doctor can check things out but I am feeling resigned to another miscarriage :( Sorry to be a downer - I'm just really struggling with this whole situation..:cry:


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am still very worried, dont know how I can stay sane the next 6 days until my first appt and scan... Also - what if they can't see anything?! 

Did a digital yesterday, 5 days after my first digital that said 1-2 and yesterday's said 2-3. It made me relax for the day, but now I am stressing out again. Why am I not having more symptoms? Not even round ligament pain - shouldn't that have set in by now?


----------

